# منظومة الماء البحري للسفينة ومنظومة التبريد لمحرك الديزل في السفينه



## احمد فالح مهدي (5 نوفمبر 2014)

اخواني الاعزاء ان شاء الله اكمل جميع المنظومات البحرية في السفينة بالعربي ومطبوعة حتى تصبح لدينا في المنتدى ملزمة بالعربي للمنظومات البحرية ولو المستوى الاولي للمنظومات البحرية


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك الموضوع جدا رائع


----------



## ramzy12790 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------

